# Gatlinburg - Crown Park Resort - 7540



## Miss Marty (Oct 21, 2006)

*Crown Park Resort*

PHASE I - NOW OPEN!

Phase 1 of construction at Crown Park Resort was completed 
in May 2006. With 106 luxury villas, the first phase includes: 
56 one-bedroom and 50 two-bedroom units. 


http://www.crownparkresort.com/


----------



## Polly Metallic (Oct 22, 2006)

We toured there last week. The resort is very nice, especially now while it's not the season for construction, but there will be building there for the next two or three years, minimum, and the buildings will be in close proximity to the open that is currently open, so it will be messy and noisy for a very long time.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 23, 2006)

Polly,

How did you find the tour? I'd like to see it, too.

We're going to be spending a lot of time up in that area over the next couple of months. We were approached by Bluegreen yesterday for a tour, but my husband blew him off before I had a chance to intercede. I think it would be a good use of our spare time to see some of the area resorts.

Sheila


----------



## iceeu2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sheila,

Just walk up and down the street in Gatlinburg.  They will reel you in!!  We did it in the winter and ended up with $125.  They do make you put up a $20 cash deposit.  I guess that's so you really do show up for the presentation.  We just saw a model since there was construction going on.  The model was very nice.  They always are!!

Donna


----------



## Polly Metallic (Oct 29, 2006)

We were staying at Town Square and there were timeshare hawkers for Crown Pointe set up on our street. We had to walk by them on our way to downtown. We only got $100 so it sounds like we should have held out for more.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 7, 2007)

*Crown Park Resort*

*
One "Tug" Review to date

DSL hookups in every villa*

Anyone have reservations or own at 
this new Gatlinburg Timeshare Resort


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 22, 2007)

*Crown Park Resort*

Rode pass the Crown Park Resort 
in Gatlinburg today - Looks Nice!

It is located on a side street within
walking distance of area attractions.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 24, 2007)

*Crown Park Resort*

*
August 23, 2007*

Went to the new Crown Park Resort Preview Center 
& did a timeshare presentation regarding RCI Points.

The resort is located on Airport Rd now Nature Trail Road in Gatlinburg.

Signed in just before 9 AM. and was out around 11:30 AM. (2 1/2 hours)

The first part of the presentation was held in a small conference room.
Cody our host interacted with the group while doing a slide presentation.

The prices for various point packages where always listed on the wall. 
The salesmen sat in on the presentation but never bother the guests.

Afterwards, we walked up to the first building to see the lobby, pools,
and to preview a three bedroom lock out model unit. There were alot 
of people so it was hard to spend much time looking around but the
units appear to be nice.  CP plans to build more buildings and it will be 
very crowded once completed.  The location is great if you like to go
out and walk around the streets of Gatlinburg or drive to the GSMNP.

Since there are only two resorts in the B & C system
South Beach in Myrtle Beach & Crown Park in Gatlinburg
Crown Park sell (deeded) RCI points. 

The preview center is very nice and has a beautiful fireplace.

At the end of our presentation, our saleperson asked if we were 
interested & we told him NO because we could purchase RCI points  
at a huge discount on E-BAY.  We moved on to the closer and then 
received out gifts (Very Professional - No Hardsell or High Pressure)
We received: Cash, Dinner for 2, a Free Vacation & a Stuffed Bear.

Famous timeshare traveler Little Lucky, the long eared bunny rabbit, 
and his many friends now have a new timeshare buddy named Smoky
A Gift from The Crown Park Resort (CP) A Smoky Mountain Black Bear.


----------



## DConner (Nov 13, 2007)

Our tour was very much the same as described by Marty Giggard above.  Our tour was on October 3rd, 2007.  Ed "The prize guy" gave the sales presentation.  Our guide sat behind us through the presentation and then showed us the model rooms.  After returning to the sales center, our guide, who was somewhat new, asked for assistance from a red headed lady.  She gave us a hardsell but we did not buy. We declined.  

Then Justin Hayes took us to a back room and tried to sell it to us again.  Lastly, after we refused again, he offered a vacation option program.  My wife felt guilty and signed up for this.  Justin sped through the contract.  We did not catch item 7 that states "Purchaser acknowledges there is no right of refund or cancellation of the Vaction Option Program."  We thought you had 3 days to cancel.  We sent a certified return receipt letter to Crown Park 2 days later and did not hear from them.  I called Crown Park and talked to Wendy Kilgore, reservation supervisor.  After being passed around to two other people I finally talked to the responsible manager, Cathy Webb (cathy.webb@crownparkresort.com).  She refused to cancel the contract or refund the money.  I appealed to her that even though my wife had signed it, Cathy could cancel it.  Cathy said she could but would not cancel it.  We're stuck and there is nothing she has to do about it.

We really feel taken advantage of.  Ed repeatedly said this is a different kind of company.  Why would Burroughs-Chapin risk their good name to be associated with lowly time share companies who give 3 hard sells and then berate the customer?  As far as we're concerned, they are not any different.

Ed did say that they must make the same offer to every customer otherwise they are in violation of the law.  Justin Hayes agreed to freeze the prices for 18 months.  I suppose, if they don't offer this to every customer, then they are breaking the law.

Luckily, we did not purchase a timeshare.  That evening, we found several online selling for $8,000 - $10,000 less than we were offered.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 26, 2009)

*Smoky Moutains Resort*

*
Crown Park Resort is now under new management
and has been renamed ~ Smoky Mountain Resort *

Located in Downtown at
404 Historic Nature Trail  
Gatlinburg, TN 37738 US

Part of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations™ family of resorts


----------

